# It's about time!



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Finally, a generous, well positioned thumb rest on a DK style slingshot. Was waiting for this design innovation to happen and wondered why it took so long...guess it's a costly process.
Though pricey, this is a cutting edge stuff for niche collectors like myself. The slingshot is so flawlessly polished that I hesitated to use it for fear of marring its surface. An absolute delight to shoot.
A particularly good choice for looped tube shooters with fairly large sized hands.
This is a unique piece and a real keeper. Would be interested to know how other owners rate it.
I've got to credit Dankung for making it possible to purchase (from other vendors) some new and interesting models.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

???? it sorta sticks out like a tumor. Like all things new, over time it won't look so strange. But because it's Dankung, it does seem a little out of place.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Why do you have to show me these things  I really like the web site showing all the new frames in a category. Still love my X-6 the best.  solid and stylish  This frame looks cool but a little hard on the edges. Let us know how it shoots if you chance it


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

A nice improvement. That looks very comfortable


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Hmm, looks cool. What's the damage?;


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I think this one is a beautiful design . Also many other new one worth taking a look at at their site. Hard not to order when I'm looking .


----------



## rtk (Jul 28, 2015)

You have some beautiful slingshots, Onyx. This one is a definitively different.

Getting a simple catch box together, so I can I can have you over again - for some free shooting lessons. Leaving on the 19th with the kids and wife for a short trip and will be gone for a week or so. Drop me a DM so we can set something up.

I enjoy your company!

R.


----------

